# Gate curved head rail tenon



## johnfarris (24 Apr 2019)

Hello folks
Having trouble getting my head around this curved top rail tenon :? Not sure what width to make the tenon and haunch being as the curve cuts right into the tenon. The curved rail is not taking the hinge the rail below is. Any suggestion by those in the know would be greatly appreciated

John


----------



## Trevanion (24 Apr 2019)

Forgive the crude drawing, I was never any good at drawing both by hand or mouse


----------



## custard (25 Apr 2019)

I'm a furniture maker not a joiner, so no expert on gates, but I'd use a bridal joint to maximise glue area. I'd also make sure I was using a genuinely waterproof glue such as Cascamite.


----------



## Jacob (25 Apr 2019)

custard":2k1tzbod said:


> I'm a furniture maker not a joiner, so no expert on gates, but I'd use a bridal joint to maximise glue area. I'd also make sure I was using a genuinely waterproof glue such as Cascamite.


Yep. And draw-bore two dowels close to the join. Might need a capping strip on top to cover the end grain, if it's likely to be exposed to the weather.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (25 Apr 2019)

+1 for a simple bridle joint with a drawbored dowel (glue optional). Assuming the door is normally closed, the joint should get a reasonable level of protection from rain dripping on/in from above by dint of the masonry above. Cheers, W2S


----------

